# From Cairo to Marsa Alam



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all,
I hope you are fine!
We are planning to go diving to Marsa Alam for the Easter week end... but, how do we get there from Cairo? it seems Egypt Air has stopped its flights to this destination.
Should we fly to Hurgada and then take a taxi from there? It looks quite far!
Or going with our car from Cairo?
Thank you so much for your help, and have a lovely day
L.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Hi all,
> I hope you are fine!
> We are planning to go diving to Marsa Alam for the Easter week end... but, how do we get there from Cairo? it seems Egypt Air has stopped its flights to this destination.
> Should we fly to Hurgada and then take a taxi from there? It looks quite far!
> ...


Hi,

From where did you get the info that Egypt Air has stopped it's flights here?! I've just looked on their website now and there's still flights to and from.

https://wftc2.e-travel.com/plnext/e...UE&TRIP_TYPE=R&EMBEDDED_TRANSACTION=TimeTable

Not sure if that link will work, but in the case it doesn't just go to EGYPTAIR - Welcome to EGYPTAIR website. Worst case give them a call, they are always helpful when I call them.

If you really can't find flights there, it may be easier to travel up from Aswan or Luxor than down from Cairo... but it's not a journey I have done before so can't give a personal experience. 

Good luck, and enjoy the diving there. I've heard it's amazing.

Sam


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks!
I got the info from the Lonely Planet guide, but you are right, there are indeed flights, but not for the days that we are looking for.
I guess I have to consider another option!
Cheers
L.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Thanks!
> I got the info from the Lonely Planet guide, but you are right, there are indeed flights, but not for the days that we are looking for.
> I guess I have to consider another option!
> Cheers
> L.




Haha... see it is better to ask us than use google or guides.... for those of you with no sense of humour this is of course said with tongue in cheek

Maiden


----------

